# Two fatalities yesterday



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Man, sorry to hear that. 

Falls are nasty and sometimes unpredictable...most of the time fall prevention can be used. (Was it in this case? Or was fall protection even available?) 

My condolences to their families and co-workers.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Man, sorry to hear that.
> 
> Falls are nasty and sometimes unpredictable...most of the time fall prevention can be used. (Was it in this case? Or was fall protection even available?)
> 
> My condolences to their families and co-workers.


Dude was wearing his harness. Not hooked off. Very preventable.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

nolabama said:


> Dude was wearing his harness. Not hooked off. Very preventable.


Was it a situation of "work safe but hurry up"? Or pure negligence on his part?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Was it a situation of "work safe but hurry up"? Or pure negligence on his part?


Neither. 
We hook off different 











Location had two tracks and a walkway in the middle. Walkway was compromised but not fully removed. He stepped , it cantilevered and down he went. 

He was a mechanic. 

Electricians work under the bridge. We hook off if we can. I mostly wear a life jacket. We luckily have water under us. 
He did not.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

nolabama said:


> We had two fatalities yesterday. One undetermined and one fall.
> 
> Be careful and slow down.


by all means


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Neither.
> We hook off different
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like the makings of a first class lawsuit.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

condolences here too. it takes such a simple wrong or unnoticed move for accidents to happen. everone think twice, especially me


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

For those of you who work off of 35 to 65 ft. boom trucks, check it out well for cracks ,bolts missing etc and the ground the truck sits on while at work.2 people were killed they had not performed PRE-OP CHECKS and it cost them there lives..Happens more then you realize


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

ce2two said:


> For those of you who work off of 35 to 65 ft. boom trucks, check it out well for cracks ,bolts missing etc and the ground the truck sits on while at work.2 people were killed they had not performed PRE-OP CHECKS and it cost them there lives..Happens more then you realize


We had this delivered to us 










And found this on the baskets supports


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

nolabama said:


> We had two fatalities yesterday. One undetermined and one fall.
> 
> Be careful and slow down.


sorry to hear that nola, stay safe and always tie off.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I prefer to dot every "I" and cross every "T" when it comes to safety procedures but once even one person on a job site starts ignoring safety procedures it pressures every other worker to follow suit or risk being seen as non-competitive or slow. The problem with breaking safely rules is that it increases the risk of an accident and the person breaking the rules probably doesn't understand the risks, doesn't care about himself or anyone else. The way I see it, work needs to get done no matter how dangerous but by following best safety practices the chances of fatalities and injuries can be reduced to almost zero. The challenge is getting people to play along and in better economic times a zero-tolerance firing policy seemed effective but nowadays in this economy I haven't experienced a lot of companies willing to let somebody go except for the most blatant violations.


----------



## Sponge Rob (Apr 23, 2012)

I slipped on ice back in January. Tore my rotator cuff. Surgery, still sitting in the office seven months later. Be carefull. Falls hurt


----------

